# GE Geospring Electric Hybrid water heater



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Has anybody else installed one of these Electric Hybrid water heaters? 

This unit cut the energy bills from $580 to $190 per year. I have picture of the job on the NearbyNow app I use. 

GE Hybrid Water Heater

I'm just hoping the homeowner doesn't have any issues with it. Ferguson wanted $1700 for this unit when I bought it from someone else for $1200. I'm guessing they don't want to deal with potential issues.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have replaced a few sensors on them for the compressor on the heatpump


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Even if the homeowner has a few repairs to make, saving $400 per year and nearly $700 in rebates they are making an investment that should save them over $5000 in the long run.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

they are not moving very fast in our area....
the tank is only warrantied for 6 years, but I 
guess it could last 15??

as long as you dont have issues with the compressor
and other parts in the overhead compartment its probably not a bad deal.....

If you bought it for 1200, what did you install it for??
Even though the payback only takes about 4 years over 
a normal heater, I just cant convince anyone to buy them for 2 grand


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

It was a really easy install. It already had an expansion tank so I just had to thread in a new one. I charged them $1700 which is a little less than I would normally make. I will probably try to get around $1850 in the future. 

Also, these tanks have a 10 year warranty. Anybody that has an electric water heater spends $600 per year just on energy. These hybrids can save up to $400 per year so the initial cost makes sense for a lot of people.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

I also have installed one of these at a clients request. I didn't realize the savings, though. Sounds great if there is the head room for the taller unit.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I installed two over the past few years. Installations is as simple as any electric water heater out there. 

I believe in its functionality but I won't lend my services to do maintenance on them. It's a choice as I can't buy parts at the supply house, less than .01% of the buying public have one, meaning it's a 1-800 number and wait for brown boxes, hoping it's the cure and the fix.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

There are a few other requirements like room size and clearance above water heater. Plus I just worked out a deal with the wholesaler so I should be able to start installing them for about $1600.


----------



## Shall not (Sep 24, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> There are a few other requirements like room size and clearance above water heater. Plus I just worked out a deal with the wholesaler so I should be able to start installing them for about $1600.


Lol 1700 what?? They had a price drop these sell for 800 at lowes. I hope your not spending more than 650 on one. They redesigned them and make them in china now. GE doesn't want you to work on them they send there own people for warranty repairs. I have one. It runs pretty much all day on the energy saving mode. It takes three hours to regenerate from the heat pump alone. I'd rather install a tankless but there isn't allot of nat around central florida


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey Shall Not, we would appreciate it of you would post an introduction for us.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Shall not said:


> Lol 1700 what?? They had a price drop these sell for 800 at lowes. I hope your not spending more than 650 on one. They redesigned them and make them in china now. GE doesn't want you to work on them they send there own people for warranty repairs. I have one. It runs pretty much all day on the energy saving mode. It takes three hours to regenerate from the heat pump alone. I'd rather install a tankless but there isn't allot of nat around central florida


You don't know what you're talking about. I was able to become an authorized service tech for them. As for price, Lowes is selling them for $1200 and you have to wait 2-3 weeks for one. Ferguson is selling them for about $1700.


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jury still out in my eyes. I have been to Bradford white and AO smith factory's and they are not a fan of them yet. The air they pull from mechanical room has then be conditioned one way or another in the northern climate I don't feel savings is that great. Maybe I am wrong but that is one of the items mentioned at BW.


----------



## Shall not (Sep 24, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> You don't know what you're talking about. I was able to become an authorized service tech for them. As for price, Lowes is selling them for $1200 and you have to wait 2-3 weeks for one. Ferguson is selling them for about $1700.


https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...a=X&ei=LxAHU8eVOozykQef_4HQDg&ved=0CFAQ8wIwAQ

What do you live in Canada? I wouldn't do any work for GE ever again. They don't want to pay. They sell them for 825 in LOWES here. They were 1200 at ferguson but they are cheaper there than lowes now. For 1700, FERGUSON is really bending you guys over. You must be in a really out of the way place.


----------



## Shall not (Sep 24, 2012)

Ps. Ferguson only pays 500 on those


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Fergusons is rediculous with their prices.but they are convenient and always have what i need


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Fergusons is rediculous with their prices.but they are convenient and always have what i need


I agree, but some would say the same about us plumbers and our prices!!


----------

